# Flies



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, so, spring is here, so is rain, soggy ground, wet poop, FLIES. They are not in the coop, it stays clear and free of poop for the most part. But, what to do with all the flies buzzing around, on the ground, and so on. Can't use DE, as the ground is wet, and I think DE is no longer good, if wet. I have some of the fly strips, and the smelly bags. What else can I do to deter them. They gross out my wife, and I am getting grossed out too, and feel sorry for all the baby chicks, and older guys that have to deal with them.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Get a Venus flytrap!
now they may work.... I dunno


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea, we have the same issue. I guess I just get use to it. As long as the coop is clean and I know the birds aren't affected I just leave it be.


----------



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4465087_repel-bugs-pennies-water-plastic.html


----------

